# Problems With "new" Federal Barns Expander Sabots



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

My son and I have been using Federal Barns Expanders # P150 XS for years. These shot extremely well in my Rem. 11-87 and my sons Rem. 870 both with rifled barrels. We could easily hold 2 groups out to 100 yards. Last year Federal changed the design toballistic tip #P152 XT1, and since we ran out of the old stuff this year, began shooting the new ballistic tip design. These things were all over the place when my son began shooting them early this year. He went through 6 boxes (at $14 a box) then switched scopes to a Leupold 2X7 and after 4 more boxes had groups (if you could call them that) that spread out over 18 at 50 Yards. I then tried them in my 11-87 and had the same results (18 groups at 50 yards). So we know its not the gun, or the scope, its the Federal sabots. I wrote to Federal hoping to get some answers, but not holding my breath. 
Anyone else have issues with Federal sabots after the design change?
We both hunted with Muzzle Loaders this season as a result...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

arent those the ones with the little red(i think)plastic tip? i read an article in g-n-a or shooting times and they loved them. they sold them so much i almost switched to them, but i didnt. looks like i made the right call.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Federal is ticking me off. I started out with their hydra-shocks years ago. Then they came out with the Barnes Expander's. Now they have the ballistic tips that your having a problem with. I wish they would stick to one thing. I can still get the Barnes Expander's if I order them through Gander. Cabelas still carries them on the shelves. Hopefully you will get your problem resolved. Them things cost way to much to be throwing lead down range.


----------

